# Treiber für Delock Usb WLAN-Stick



## Naz (12. Oktober 2011)

*Treiber für Delock Usb WLAN-Stick*

Guten Abend!
Nachdem ich gestern meinen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut hatte, war heute Windows aufsetzen an der Reihe. Das verlief auch problemlos, bis ich meinen Usb WLAN-Stick anschließen wollte. 
Die Treiber CD finde ich leider nicht mehr, also wollte ich den Treiber von der Herstellerseite downloaden, ohne Erfolg jedoch, da mein Modell da nicht aufscheint. :S
Produkt ist ein: Delock 88530 Wlan Usb Adapter

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich schon ein paar Treiber durchprobiert habe, aber keiner funktionierte wirklich.
Naz


----------



## Macodi (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Treiber für Delock Usb WLAN-Stick*

Hallo Naz,

hier ist der Link zum Treiber Download: www.delock.de/download/RTL8192SU_Install_win98-7

LG,
Macodi


----------

